# Rachel Ray Bashing Moratorium



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Can I request a moratorium on Rachel Ray bashing? Don't get me wrong - I am not a fan by any means but you need to underetand her perspective. 

Most of us on this board are pretty enthusiastic about cooking, not to say fanatical in some cases. Rachel's target audience is people who are the complete antithesis of us - people who do not like to cook. That being so, it's only natural that we would find some of her methods questionable but for her audience it makes perfect sense.

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I will second that motion.

Regards Cakerookie..........


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Alrighty then! It's back to Sandra Lee!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Who is bashing Rachel Ray? I didn't see the thread.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Jock, I am with you on this as well, I watch her shows sometimes and I do like the 30 dollar a day show.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Kuan, it's no one thread. Do a search on Rachel Ray and scan a few threads. I did it out of curiosity after I read you're post. 

Tony


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm all for not bashing her anymore, let's just keep bashing the whole station. I can probably name 15 people in the public eye and some of their regulars doing something related to FN who haven't shown they can boil an egg. Did I see at least 2 people who used to host kiddie shows with their own food show?
Any professional who doesn't think this whole FN entertainment concept is making a mockery of our art is still asleep.
And how greedy can some of the popular more experienced chefs be to participate in some of the stupidest slams on the art.
I'm having trouble trying to think of other reality or competetive show that mocks one certain profession by letting people take a shot at being someone in our industry. There must be plenty but just can't get by all this cripper. 
Let's see, maybe some personality can play Cop, prison guard, lawyer, accountant etc.
sorry


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm with you Pan; the whole FN thing just leaves me cold. People who know of my interest in food assume I must be glued to it and the truth is I can't stand it. I have expressed the view many times that a genuine attempt to teach on TV is perfectly acceptable (Lydia, Jaques, Julia and others) but purely as a source of entertainment it is a travesty.

Jock


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

who watched rachel ray for cooking??:blush:


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I mentioned her in a post lately, but I certainly wasn't bashing her. She's great for her target audience. I, however, am not her target audience. And I don't think there are many of us here that fall into that category.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Why do people want to bash Ms Ray? She is successful in what she does. More successful than me. I don't hold that against her. I don't watch the show or for that matter FTV. But this cycle of watching television with disatisfaction then having to purge oneself of the experience seems a little strange to me. By the fact that you view it shows support for the network. We all want to think that we are the best and that the people we see in the media are somehow not more skilled just luckier. Give it up. We choose where we are and success comes from the work involved in getting and maintaining it. I haven't bought any celebrity chef cookbooks, Emerilware, or bought cable to watch cooking shows. But for everybody who does- Go nuts!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Now, Ray Ray, please tell us again, what does EVOO stand for again?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Amen.
Regards Cakerookie


----------



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

You know, it's funny that some people think that Rachael Ray makes a "mockery" of our art... but... the funny thing is that even within our art there are superiority complexes... I mean there are many cultures who view their style of cuisine to be superior (for whatever reason...) 

The fact is that Rachael Ray doesn't even ADDRESS the culinary arts... she simply shows people that they can do more themselves than they thought... I think alot of her recipes and ideas are somewhat rudimentary, but she never professes to out-chef anyone either.

People who view Rachael Ray as a mocker need to take a serious, hard look at what their own standards are and why they began cooking to begin with... There are no absolutes, no one can ever be completely right with their perspective... why? because you might like broccoli and I might not... simple as that. The "perfection" of food is subject only to the taste buds of the person eating it.

-Jason


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have a calendar on my office wall that defines Compromise like this:

"Let's agree to respect each other's views, no matter how wrong yours might be."

 

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You know we can agree to disagree on this Rachael Ray and Food Network deal until the cows come home. Whenever that might be. Its becoming pretty obvious to me that no one will ever agree on whos right and whos wrong. I think the whole perspective has gotten totally blown out of whack. Well with all due respect to everyone in the community here.Old Cakerookie is bowing out of these Food Network threads. Namely because I cannot be subjective and non partial in this area. And I am not into stepping on toes to prove a point.

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

See, that's your problem... you need to wear steel toe boots.. 

-J


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You know I used to like Rachel Ray. Never really watched her cooking show though for obvious reasons. I do like $40 a day, but only because I like seeing where she goes. I do have a bone though that $40 a day for one person seems like a lot of money to be spending on food. That might be because I am poor or I am cheap or I am a combination of the 2 .
Personally I think the real problem with Rachel Ray and Emeril and the whole Food Network thing is the same problem that radio has. Someone will come out with a good song or show that everybody likes to some extent and the programmers ram it down our throats constantly as if we are the geese being fed for fois gras:lips: until we just can't stands it no more! A song or a show we may have liked a month or two ago now seems to be on everytime we turn on the tube or the radio, and then it gets repeated and repeated until we're ready to break the tv/radio or chop off their heads if we see them on the street!


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

seems like shortly to see food shows we will actually have to wait till wee hours of morning or lousy timings or different channels other than foodtv

(this has been oft repeated) just like mtv - to see music videos u need to either get on internet, or check bet or check out mtv after the whole world has gone asleep

all day long its real world, pimp my ride, blind date, .....

can some one pass some beer please! this thread is getting too serious...


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Would not do any good.D*** stuff always lands behind the steel..........


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Rachel Ray gets paid pfat cash to show viewers how to open jars, cans, and boxes of store bought stuff. What the h*ll kind of audience are thay forking over major loot for to attract? I think R.R. needs a new program slot, like right after the paid for TV commercials around 4:00am when the stoners are starting to get the munchies, but too lazy to cook. Her show flat out su*ks!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

She's one of THE most annoying personalities on television today. I really couldn't remember all that many discussions where people were bashing Rachel Ray. But after doing a search...I still didn't see alot of bashing...most commented on her looks or too bubbly of a personality. I don't know???

Hey...you brought it up...not me  

take care,

dan


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Personally, I like her a lot. EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil). I think that's cool. I have learned some stuff on FN. Also on PBS. I watch both all the time. But that's me. I was just a Mess Sergeant in the Army. So, I don't have the culinary expertise that you all have. I continue to learn though. To me, anyone can teach someone something new. It doesn't matter the source. As long as you learned something. It's like in the Army, you're all part of my team. Someone always has something to offer to make the team better. As long as the mission (the meal) is accomplished it doesn't matter how. What matters is that smile on the soldier's face when they bite into your food.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Goodness Dale, what an intensely charming post you have given us. We do what we can (pun not intended), don't we. Some things are just simply not available in parts of our world, not even the canned variety. RR drives me mad, but thats OK, I have the remote, and no-one can deny she is a fine looking woman. Very striking indeed. But I cannot get on with manipulators, and the shows with her Dad, sister, and brother were too much for me. Dadeeeeeeeeeeee. She was careful with her brother, but dominated her sister, when she should have been promoting and presenting her. She made her sister look like the little grey wren that cleans the loos at church every week. I consider that behavior outrageous. Cruel, even. That really my only beef with her, although I would love to see her doing the washing up after. ;Þ


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Diane,
I most certainly agree with the washing up after handling any food. That is one area where FN is lacking. I was taught it was at least 30 seconds in the suds. I don't even see them using soap. A quick rinse just doesn't cut the mustard with me. No gloves either? I wouldn't eat any of their food. Although in the Army we didn't have gloves in the field. We just washed, washed and washed some more. Lot's of dust and nasty critters in the field. We even inspected the hands of the soldiers in the field to make sure that they washed. 

I haven't seen the episodes with her family. So, I have no comment. Otherwise, I think she's nice. Take care and have a nice day!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thought I would chime in here, hope you don't mind  Been gone for awhile.

I think with a few constructive comments from professionals, perhaps the food network could blossom. Already I have seen some subtle improvements, in addition to new venues that are entertaining and geared toward an audience that is home, not in a professional kitchen. Rachel has made me smile with her enthusiasm on a number of occaisions, and yes I admit I have stood there with hands on hips shaking my head at times as well. It is entertainment -- and I have said this before, with broadcasting comes responsibility. So, perhaps we can attempt to help educate instead of bash if we choose to focus on or throw attention in the direction of the food network and its cooks / chefs / entertainers. 

When I am in critic mode, I try to be honest, not hurtful. Granted, I have given a few negative reviews. I also give glowing credit where it is due. All in all, my main reason for doing any of this (besides the fact that I get to eat great food, meet a wide variety of people, and work on my communication skills ;-) is because I want to help in any capacity that I am capable and utilize what I have learned and accomplished in a direction that will facilitate growth in an industry / facet of life that has provided me with so much that I am grateful for. 

Just my two cents. Hope it helps. Please excuse typos/spelling I am in a bit of a hurry this morning -- planting lots more citrus / grapes etc and need to set up a drip system!

Cheers!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, isn't that the truth. Hand and utensil washing will always remain our first defence, against the greeblies. It makes me laugh like a drain when I see people in McDs. Go to the loo, open the door, which is crawling with microbes from the person before adjusting their haemorrhoids. By pass the taps because of a perception of dirty taps (quite right) and go out to eat chips etc. with their fingers. The only way to cut the cross infection, (and I haven't even mentioned door handles) is to have auto taps and soap dispensers OUTSIDE the bathrooms and in full view of everyone else. As the Arabs do. And Indians. Peer pressure. My grandmother and her burgeoning family, lived through the 1918 influenze epidemic that carried off so many, without the least taint of infection. Handwashing, always. And if you can, dry tea (or kitchen) towels in the sunlight. And have plenty. Today, I would suggest properly used face masks too, there are more of us. I did too much time in the infectious diseases after graduation. The principles are simple, just stop and think, but Never deviate from them. ;Þ


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh sorry, got all carried away in the other direction. The TV cooks have not tv time to wash hand properly, I expect they do it in the bits that are clipped out.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Personally, I don't care for her...or Emeril. For the most part, I feel there are very few chefs on the network that I feel could hold there own in an actual restaurant. I enjoy the knowledge Both Mario Batali, and Alton Brown(My fav) share. I enjoy learning not just a recipie, but learning how, and why.

I like the fast pace and constant evolution of Iron Chef, the foriegn, and the U.S. version. I like PBSs' "create" line up of food based tv, and feel that there line up is more informative then alot of the Food Networks lineup.

Anywho, not "bashing" Rachel Ray, just not my cup of tea. But I can't help but wonder, How the H*** did SHE get a show?


----------



## ichefdiane (Sep 8, 2005)

You get asked that too !!! It is the first thing people say to me after they know my job. I recently tuned it in because my responses must really sound stupid when people start listing the shows and celebrity chefs I have never heard of.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Emeril owns: 

Emerils Fish House
Emerils Orlando (Tchop Chop)
Emerils NOLA
Emerils Delmonicos (Las Vegas)
I know theres more but cannot think of them right now. I would say he holds his own pretty good...

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Emeril got lucky in terms of being in the right place at the right time as far as the TVFN goes. Without that exposure it's somewhat (mind you I say "somewhat") unlikely that he would have so many restaurants and be this successful. That being said, if you were to be aware of his bio you would find that he and I, (and most of you) shared similar career paths. Where we split off is that he went to Brennens one of the most high profile restaurants in the country and I had a heart attack in the kitchen (I don't know what happened to the rest of you . Some of us get lucky, some don't. But along with his luck Emeril absolutely paid his dues! He sweated and busted his ***** like we all do/did off to be in a position to take advantage of the luck that came his way. 99% of good luck is being prepared to accept it and putting yourself in a position for it to show up, and then grabbing it when it hits you in the face.
It's easy to be jealous of his success, but as an example if you could go back in time and replace Emeril at Brennens with Cape Chef, or Kuan, or Suzanne for example it might be them you were getting sick of and complaining about on the TVFN.
Now Sandra Lee is a whole different kettle o' fish!

By the way anyone who went to NECI has the exact same education as Alton Brown.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well said Ch!

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

well said chrose. i know that my dreams were put on hold once i had children. i found that being with them was way more important than busting my butt in a commercial kitchen. i felt that if i was going to devote all my time and energy to something it was going to be to them. i just couldn't be super-mom(or super-parent) and do both to the best of my abilities. and then came the health issues..... getting older isn't as fun as it appears to be.:lol: 
who knows where i'd be if i had taken the other road.....
but i have no regrets.
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I know it's off topic, but thanks for that post Kat. You reminded me of something I had forgotten. I even made the post earlier in a Chef Kaiser thread about making the decision that being there for my kid was more important than my own personal career. Lately I have been bemoaning my own situation because of where I am in terms of a career as opposed to my peers. I guess now that my son is 14 I was forgetting why I did what I did in the first place. But now that you remind me I can sit back and look at my son and think what an incredible kid he is and I was there for every minute of it. We forget the important things, and how things that are important seem to change as we get older. But I think once we get past these teen obstacles I will be able to sit back. look at his successes in life and realize I may not have a Mercedes, but I raised one **** fineboy! (With a little help from his Mom  :look: and after all isn't that really what life is all about? Emeril may have a ton of money, but at what cost to his psyche? I'll stick with puttering in my garden!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just had to chime in and agree. The third thing I was blessed in life was the ability to stay in the field and have a family life. The second blessing was my son, 15, not as wonderful as Chroses 14 yr old but really close oh and driving. The first my wife.
I was just browsing this thread again and saw your posts. I can't believe I was just sitting here chatting with my son about his AP test last week and the Biology one this week. My gosh, I would have never been able to forgive myself if I let work get in the way of any of this. We have plans tomorrow morn for us to pile into his little car he's been working on and him driving us to church. 2 seater, so there be a little squeezin goin on.
Thanks for reminding me about this. 
Stayed away from this thread for I was pretty sure that this was intended for me. Just to preface, I do not aquate sucess with money. I do not need to check myself. FTV came to us with the intention of teaching. The new regeim has decided to go with entertainment! That's fine! Just don't try to promote yourselve as anything but! I'm cool with that! I bash because Al Roker is the last person I want to tell me anything about. I noticed that most people defending FTV are not in the industry. So their concept is working!!! It's great entertainment. Just don't tell me that Pastry Chefs making showpieces and then going through obsticle courses to win 5,000. is real. It's a sad misuse of our industry if they are trying to be professional,\. That is a mockery of what I do. No complexes here. Trust me. You may think I'm an as. , but I'm as sucessful as I ever dreamed I'd be. not to mention, I'm one of the nicest guys I know:talk: 


N00bchef
""You know, it's funny that some people think that Rachael Ray makes a "mockery" of our art... but... the funny thing is that even within our art there are superiority complexes... I mean there are many cultures who view their style of cuisine to be superior (for whatever reason...) 

The fact is that Rachael Ray doesn't even ADDRESS the culinary arts... she simply shows people that they can do more themselves than they thought... I think alot of her recipes and ideas are somewhat rudimentary, but she never professes to out-chef anyone either.

People who view Rachael Ray as a mocker need to take a serious, hard look at what their own standards are and why they began cooking to begin with... There are no absolutes, no one can ever be completely right with their perspective... why? because you might like broccoli and I might not... simple as that. The "perfection" of food is subject only to the taste buds of the person eating it.""


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Chrose. You went straight to the heart of the matter. And is not off topic, it IS the topic. During their star ride I have no doubt that these people so in the public eye had hard, sometimes even bitter choices to make. More so for women chefs, they grow their own personal aquatic world within them, with all the marvel that brings. An ordinary miracle one might suggest, but miracle none the less. And women in general terms are treated with more mercy, than a Dad who would sacrifice his eye teeth to withdraw and care for his babies as the Mum does. I am glad I am no longer young, I think the young people today face harder choices than my generation, our parents and grandparents ever faced. I said choices, not challenges. A different era, a different ethos. A different trap. 

It is true to that the employed partner may be so keen to provide comforts for their family, they spiral into personal deprivation of their family. A deadly deception. Everyone looses. It is better to do without, we didn't have a tv for many years, my husband wore a uniform, which quite saved our bacon, and I wore clothes given by my sister, and my neighbour. More bacon. I was lucky, I am a registered nurse. So we bought a rest home. And could keep my kids with me as I worked. It wasn't a lot of fun for me, but it sure was fun for our patients. And our kids.

Now this IS off topic. My baby Christian was just walking by this time. He took a fancy to Mrs. W. who had been found living in a packing case. She was tiny, with a more than just tragic history. They started early, he would be with her as I showered her. He would be with her as she went to the sitting room. They didn't talk to other, but they communicated. Their own way. She had never talked in anyones memory. She saved little treats for him for when he woke up. I had brought an afternoon man in to entertain the ladies, and he did. An American man of curious charm and empathy. And a very good eye for some of the inherited art about the place. I only managed to keep him for about 10mths. but in that time he worked magic. My son was sharing Mrs W chair by then, and she had stopped her incessant rocking. They began to laugh, and he was beginning to talk. They talked. They did. And he held her hand as they walked about the place. Then he started Kindy, it was very hard for both of them. They missed each other. But one day she came outside, to my office. All by herself with photographs of her family. To show me. She had not been outside in 10 years. And had to negotiate several outside steps. A mission. She carefully walked around the big black hole she could see, with all the ravens flying in it. We had a cup of tea, she showed me her pictures. We talked, she talked by now, and then she wanted to go back to her home, so we walked around the big black hole, with the ravens in it, and back to her chair. She died not long after, and Christie has never said her name from that day to this. I let him grieve his own way, he was only three, but he knew.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Well not to get into bashing Emeril, but do you see him sweating it out on a hot line everynight? Sure he "OWNS" the forementioned restaurants, but they are his "CONCEPTS", and he has the corperate backing, in LARGE part to his tv notariaty, thats funds and sponsers these restaurants.

I had the misfortune of eating at Emerils in city walk, Orlando...food was just like most corperate restaurants. Over hyped, hoo humm cuisine and NO seasoning at all, very bland in generall. I tend to support the independent places, and was almost dragged in, didn't take long for the people I was with to see through the smoke and mirrors.

While the corperate kronies keep cooking up these "concepts", there will always be a up and coming star chefs to witch they will want to have as a namesake.

Right place, right time. Emeril has average skill, Good tv persona, and AWESOME corperate backing. He appeals to the "every man/woman", and makes them say, I can do that.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Crazy, you're right, and that's a shame. He decided to sell his name and it's his prerogative. I guess we all gotta do what we gotta do. I like the guy, but unless he's behind the line, you won't see me supporting his ventures either.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice post Panini, I like that.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

THANKS! for real.....

I am NOT putting ANYONE down, just gets my goat when I SEE A BUNCH OF HIGH FALUTING VAGABONDS, cashing in on peoples un-beknowenst ignorant beliefs.

To each there own. God bless em for it. No fault to the damned....


BUT! It is the reason tis whole Rachel Ray Mor-it-whatreverium was enstilled...She does not promote cullinary exploration, but HOW TO POP A CAN.

Whenever I put a price on my own self, and well being,...SOMEONE SHOOT ME! I do what i do for the love of the arts...NOT to be some cookie cutter cut out of things to be. I would rather try to pull someting off 100%, then be followed by my kronies and fail when trying to make 10% profit over the rest of the market.


People need to realize that food TV, is not real tv...NOR IS IT FOOD! It is an aprroach to the common man, that simplifies things for one and for all. I am glad that people who were once blind, can now see... 
I have yet to see a "food show" that encompasses the REAL aspect of being a cullinarian. And this is why the market is flooded with kids who do not know s*** about, Sh**

I regard discovery for its' aproach on fundimentaly correct cuisine, greater then the F.N.

With the up most respect to everyone on the board...
Carzy......Jon


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would have to say that this is the end of the line. I think we all are beating a dead horse here and this thread could go on forever with this point counterpoint opinion poll. Thats the great thing about America you can express opinions and not have to worry about a firing squad when you are done. I like Emeril, always have and always will. Do I create dishes in his style? No. I do not. Since everyone is being so up front here my favorite chef his Martin Chiffers numero uno in my book. And no one can argue that his CV speaks for itself. I have the utmost respect for everyone here because I have learned a lot from this board in the almost year that I have been here. Everyone has credible arguments. And the debate could go on forever. Lets get past this FN thing and go on to more important issues. I respect this industry though its been years since I worked in it. I have sweated as a line cook like most everyone else here.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I think the thread had this destination before it even started. Previous to this thread I hadn't really noticed a bashing barrage of insults flying in the direction of Ms. Ray. I'm not going to bash her...but to make an issue against people who don't speak highly of her? Come'on.

I really think she's done a successful job in getting people interested in cooking. In a time where people view time ahead of family, eating and cooking...this is quite an accomplishment! Kudos. But...for me...it that overly bubbly personality that I have trouble watching for a full 30 minutes  that's my problem though. But why make it an issue? People complain if I say I don't like Racheal...people complain if there's too many people talking poorly of Bravo's Top Chef.  



oh well...like I said earlier...

If your tired of any discussion at all... the worst way to bring it to an end is to talk about it.


good day all!

dan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CR,
You keep trying to close this thread as boring. Sorry, but I'm enjoying it.
I will restate. I don't have a broblem with any of the shows. It's entertainment. I have a huge problem with FTV portraying themselves as some kind of professional food conduit into the home. If they just fessed up and labeled themselves as entertainment TV, I would not have a problem.
Please! See that some of the so-called chalanges and informational shows are a mockery to this profession. That's it in a nut shell. If you would like to end the thread here find. Just don't let anyone perceive this network as anything but flash. If Discovery came out with a show where they had competitions with pediatricians delivering babies and then having to run an obsticle course through medical waste, bedpans, etc. to get this bably landed in a crib with the right color hat for a 10,000. prize, you wouldn't think that some pediatricians would be a little nagetive? Please don't tell me the two don't relate because the medical field is different, most chefs put in way more time in learning then them. No insults, my best friend is a pediatric surgeon. I'm not knocking other channels with Great Chefs and such. The new bosses at FTV are focusing on a 17+ audience, and that's great! They are sucessful! They are making money off this industry!! Great!!! I'm just saying, find another way, then with, no knowlege, no talent people like al roker and a few children game show host. and if you're going to use these types, don't hide under our professional unbrella. I don't give a hoot about RR, god bless her, she has done nothing wrong and I'm sure she is working her but off. Just don't bring her across like a professional. that's all.
SOAPBOX !!!!!:talk:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not trying to close the thread Pan I do not have that authority. But I am glad you are enjoying it. 

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CR,
What I said didn't come out right. But I am enjoying it. The new little quircky guy who makes no indication he knows anything about food is enjoyable to watch. Marc Sommers? any food background? he pleasant. Ray is ok but I have a feeling she signed everything away in the beginning for she appears to be getting into everything. I see burn-out for her. Ah, Behind the scenes with RR. And the directors daughter says she never dreamed she would be in front of a camera. I agree, I can't believe it either:talk:


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

So...ummm...does anyone like the Great Chef Series on discovery? 



And this is an enjoyable thread. ALOT of people have offered brilliant insight about the whole FNTV "phenom", and as stated by a few people on the board...it is Entertainment TV, with food.

And yes, we do live in a system that allows us the luxoury to bite the hand that feeds. The ability to be able to express our own views and interprutations of/on things is what makes this great. 

I know there are some very talented people on these boards, and I always look forward to winding down at the end of the day(or night, more often the case) and seeing what is going on on this site. I enjoy, AND RESPECT, everyones oppinions here, and in the real world. 

This has become a total threadjack away from the Rachel Ray thing:lol:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hah, what the heck, Pan is enjoying it.:lol: But you are right well said.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL 

You all warm my heart when I read you, even when you get testy  

I think I just need to build a professional kitchen / studio out here on our six acres in California and have you show people what it is all about! ChefTalk Network!

Cheers!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Absolutely enjoy the Great Chef series. 
Bot,
I would sponsor something like that. I would love to have the opportunity to research and do just one show on ergonomics in the kitchen, ie: table heights,shoes,,uniforms,tools, etc. I would then be back the following year to do a sequel on the benefits of correct lighting,air flow, exhaust, noise, etc.
I don't know if tv is different but I'm already signed with the Ford agency and only require 200. per hr. Well, that's what I get from modeling, I would venture there is a picture of me in your house already. I work is usually in those huge catalogs that arrive in your home. Like JCP and those type. I'm usually in whites with some type of food item and uh last time with a pastry cutter and a pizza. do you think I'll make more on TV?
The actual kitchen part is already covered with the current stars here like Momo, Capechef, and so on. I'm looking for the little niche in which I can get some air time.:smoking: 
OH!! bBTW the shows would cover both commercial and home kitchens. How easy is it going to be to get sponsers. I bet I can get a 5000. kitchen makeover and a bunch of monies with a text message contest.
I'll start working on this ASAP and you keep me updated on the progress of the set I'll be using. PS I wouldn't mind a seafood sponsor for my set, I would love to fill my freezer. Oh yea, Dyson, I have the purple one but I need more gadgets when I vaccuum.
Botanique, this is going to be a dream come true. Thank You.
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Absolutely enjoy the Great Chef series. 
Bot,
I would sponsor something like that. I would love to have the opportunity to research and do just one show on ergonomics in the kitchen, ie: table heights,shoes,,uniforms,tools, etc. I would then be back the following year to do a sequel on the benefits of correct lighting,air flow, exhaust, noise, etc.
I don't know if tv is different but I'm already signed with the Ford agency and only require 200. per hr. Well, that's what I get from modeling, I would venture there is a picture of me in your house already. My work is usually in those huge catalogs that arrive in your home. Like JCP and those type. I'm usually in whites with some type of food item and uh last time with a pastry cutter and a pizza. do you think I'll make more on TV? Ford Take 20 bucks an hour.
The actual kitchen/chef show parts is already covered with the current TV/ Moviestars here, like Momo, Capechef, and so on. I'm looking for the little niche in which I can get some air time.:smoking: 
OH!! bBTW the shows would cover both commercial and home kitchens. How easy is it going to be to get sponsers. I bet I can get a 5000. kitchen makeover from Magic Chef and a bunch of monies with a mobile text message contest.
I'll start working on this ASAP and you keep me updated on the progress of the studio and especially the set I'll be using. PS I wouldn't mind a seafood sponsor for my set, I would love to fill my freezer. Oh yea, Dyson too, I have the purple one but I need more gadgets when I vaccuum.
Botanique, this is going to be a dream come true. Thank You.
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry Hiccup!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Pan do we get to do a series on sugar work? Heck we could call it Sugar Blast! Rig up some dynamite under a 50 pound bag of isomalt and send it to the moon! Be expensive, but so are the shuttle missions. I like the idea Bot sign me up. Pan you have to come up with a show title. I got mine whats yours. Anyone else have a plan for a show on Cheftalk Network?

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Het CR, I've mentioned the sugar class here in late June. No one has responded. You want to join me. All you need is a plane ticket. What do you think? If ya don't mind stayin at the house there's nothin else to cover. It's his three day credited class class. I need the credits. It all a part of my great plan to teach. It'll be fun. We can eat at The Mansion on Turtle Creek with Dean. I don't know if this is public but that venue is going away. He's takin the whole crew to open something else. Late June it'll only be about 110 during the day.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in overstoke. :roll: This is better than Supermoto! (Don't let the men in my life hear that!  ) And I just bought a Honda CRF150!

Gotta go check on the ribs -- new slow and low watermellon / jalepeno / orange recipe with honey sesame glaze, oh yeah. My guys have been working hard all day, lots planted, cleared etc. I have to keep up the sustenance!

Let me know square footage and I'll block it out. The Awesome Pawsome 6 is about to blossom.

Barroooooo!!! All paws welcome.

Cheers! To ChelfTalk Network! (Niko, you getting any of this? ;-)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

When I say sponsor, I mean I want to be a part. I don't think I can handle all. I hate the word partner, love the word investor.
We should have a climate control 6 bay garage. I will probably house my old cars there in case we need them for a shoot. I have a bored stock 390 with flowmasters and H pipe on the 66 pace car. The engine roar and red paint would accent a firery hot spicy dish, with maybe CC and Jim behind the wheel.
Let's attack the major priorities first!! I think the director type chairs should have out ChefTalk names on them.
I'll ask Nicko if I can start negotiating with Southwest to decal one of their jets with the ChefTalk logo to get everyone back and forth until Chrose can pick out the right jet for us to buy.
Honda Crf 150? Will it take up more then one space in the car building? Is it a SUV? or is it a bike? Oh shoot, bikes. We'll need at least two more bays for bikes. I'm sure I'm not the only person with one.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I am in love Panini. With you. Be afraid, be very afraid...:roll:


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Let's "...feed the b*tch..."! I think that professional cooks need to vent after they see crap on TV like Rachel Ray's B.S. show and that peice 'O crap show on Bravo...Yeah, Harold and Lee Ann may be REAL chefs, but the rest of those useless screw-heads??? This country is stupid enough with its backwards politics and "Next Top Model" shows. Do we really need to insult professional cooks with bullsh*t like "Next Top Chef", or "Next Food TV Star"??? I think this country has made its limit of drama queens and, um...queens. Let's have a show that tells the truth...if you truly want reality! All of the cussing, smoking weed, coming in hungover, who f*cked who last night, and when the next coke score is coming around. This stuff is old news, but probably very interesting to the general public. For the most part, real cooks aren't nice. They don't like "you", even though "you", pay their paycheck. Here's a few "Don't You Ever Mother F*ckin' Do That Twice":
Don't try to talk to a cook when a chef is already telling him what to do.
Don't ask a cook what his favorite thing to cook is. It won't be glamourous, but it will be delicious.
Don't ask a cook what temp he thinks YOUR steak should be. If you're at a bar or in a deli, you better know what you want! Same with the guy who's gonna cook your meat, baby!
Don't ask a cook what his pet peeve is...you'll be there all day listening to him b*tch!!!
Don't ask a cook if you can buy him a drink after work...ask him if you can buy him drinkSSSSS!!!


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

:roll:YES, YES, and YES!:roll:


WOW! I like this post...though it might bring the hammer down from some prudist, fundimentalists, THIS POST IS WHATS UP!

The food network can not show the seedy underbelly of the true food and beverage industry...and niether can Anthony Bordaine. Chefing/cookin/whatever, is NOT a glamourous industry as the "TV" would make people believe. The Food Network is a major reason the cullinary industry is being overwhelmed with wannabes'...it does not portray an image that holds true to the industry. Not to mention some of the hired help on the network who have little to no skills, this is what alot of kids are seeing, and say "I wanna be that!"

Anywho....Rachel Ray.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Actually I would like 2 shows please. The first one I would like to partner with Shroomgirl and we would do a "Best of the US". We would forage for Truffles black and white ones. Shroom would teach us all the fruits of the forest and we would cook them. Then off to the coast for seafood, then all other parts of the US for landlocked fish etc. Grains from the midwest, etc. Basically Euell Gibbons meets Shroomgirl type of situation. 

Then at 11:00 I would have my own show called $150 a day. In which I would see if I could spend a $150 on food in one day. It could be breakfast, lunch, dinner, or just dinner, or breakfast and drinks 
After that show ran it's course I could do a reality series on obesity and high cholesterol featuring...me:smoking:


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Check this out.

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showtopic=70904

Tony


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I like it CH should be a very informative show. But what I want to see is you blow $150 a day on food. Who can eat that much? Of course I guess in a place with a good wine list you blow that in one 'I'll have that one' remark.

Regards Cakerookie...:lol:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CR,
I've spent that much on breakfast after a night of Tangeray Martinies. That does not include the maries or the Crystal+oj :smoking: WAIT!!! I've spent that much for a little sevruga and some lox. before bfast. Granted, this is not my norm, but a buck and a half is nothing to spend on food. It's a 14 inch cake here. We have cust. known to eat a 10" in one sitting. One cust freezes 1/2 has the White choco w/fresh rasp for dinner and the frozen for dessert, says it tastes like ice cream. Fat? not hardly, plays BB for a team going to the playoffs.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If I spent that kind of money on one meal at one time I would be in the poor house! Of course where I live you would have to go too every restaurant in town just to run up a tab like that. OUCH!

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

What about a show where Chrose and CR are peddaling some sort of bogus cleaning products to hotels and rest. Theywill see if they can barter or just plain ask for meals. I believe they can make thier way across the country eating very well with this concept and never spend a dime for food. like Cakerookie Ray! Or I was thinking about a very high class fashion show for animals dressed in spices. People would then bid on the animal wearing the spices they like and then they dine on their animal, I don't know just yet but I'm thinking Ted Nugant and Pen from Pen&Teller fit into this one.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Whoa Pan! The concept sounds pretty good but I don't like the Cakerookie Ray thing thats awful.:lol: How about just plain CR. I think we can do it, what about you CH? Think we can bum our way across the country for food? Hey Pan, we don't have to wash dishes for any of this food do we? We could do a sequel to it too. Pan & CH Invades Europe food travels across the globe. You would have to travel across Europe on donkey back, sleep on the ground and all that other good stuff. You and CH could peddle sugar sculptures you could brave new worlds in the culinary underbelly of Europe. Sorry that underbelly word is on the DJ of Anthony Bourdains book Kitchen Confidential just been waiting for a chance to use that word.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay idea I guess, but frankly I've cleaned enough kitchens for my meals thank you.
How about a comedy show? We make a fake kitchen (open kitchen) stock it with actors playing patrons and then proceed to film the unsuspecting diners who think they are at the latest 5 star restaurant. The Chef(s) supposedly have all been voted the best upcoming chefs in the country and they all act like a compilation of the biggest a-holes we have ever worked for.
The Chef is drunk, the food is cold and or burned, the desserts are underbaked etc. We get to see the peoples reactions all the way through the meal and when all is said and done, like Candid Camera we tell them they have been duped. Then we give them a certificate to go have a "real meal" at Pizza Hut!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I think we have the makings of a real prime time line up here fellows. But we have left out one key element in all this "The Iron Chef" saga. We could call it "The Cheftalk Battle Royale" we could have Pan as Iron Cheftalk Italian, CH has Iron Cheftalk USA, don't know who would be Iron Cheftalk Japanese. Me I would just fill in when they needed someone that doesn't know what they are doing.

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Whoa! guys. not washing dished. You can bartar some of that soap!
Chrose, you're idea is a good one buy close to what's on the tube now. 
I was saving Iron Chef for later because it's a little involved. I has to do with different type of cooking mediums with iron and fire. The buried BBQ pit in Lave stone ,as close to the volcano as one can stand, might have some liability issues to get past.
Nicko will head up all the outdoor,forest,camping stuff. He has a lot of experience doing this and can actually start a fire with two sticks and a match (or something like that).
Also one cooking show with the blue man group, 
one very serious cooking show for the home audience with those two English guys who double talk. A live call in question and answer part will have to accompany this one.
Live on the street in Greenland.
Preparing a passionate Dinner, drinks,and whatever happens in zero gravity.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kuan of course!


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

I just noticed that Pannini and Cakerooooooooooookie were sort of going off into some side street, back alley tangent and I saw that we sort of let off on the Rachel Ray bashing. I know I'm no Cafe Moderator, but lets get back to pouring over how Rachel "Nails on the chalkboard" Ray is such a tremendous pain in our sides. I'll refreshen our session...She never really cooks anything. What is her background? Was she a line cook ever? Was she a chef someplace? Or did she wake up one day and say: "Someday, I want my own show were I can demo Easybake Ovens"? She's a bloody waste of air time! She needs to be on the Fool Network channel deep frying "dino-nuggets in a Fry Daddy. Ugh!!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You nailed it Ch! Good idea..


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Tbickle,
The tangent is because I have nothing against RR or any other. I'm bashing the concept of FTV.
But ok back on track. What is with leaving a 12% or less tip? I'm not really liking the hiring of large mouths! RR and the directors daughter. OMG on one show I was tyhinking to myself that she might be able ot fit the the small BB plate in her mouth:suprise:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with Pan its more fun the way its going now. And I do not have anything agianst her either so on with the show we will go........

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well we certainly want Tbickle to stay, so I'm thinking something along the SNL lines for TB doing a RR show. I think he has enought imput to make it a weekly feature.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You really are enjoying this aren't you Pan?

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

<sniff sniff> why do I suddenly feel left out?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Bot, you are not left out. Whens the ground breaking ceremony for Pans new TV station? If you have read the posts you'll know he is having a blast with this thing. Matter of fact so am I. So what do you think of all our TV show ideas?

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL CR you are so sweet (no pun intended  I hope you know I was batting my eyelashes while typing that 

The quadrupeds are researching opposable digit transplants for their paws so they can carry shovels, and I am waiting for a grant from the AIWF any day now....  

I got the space, the energy, the looks, and a huge spatula. My husband thinks I'm the bomb Pawsome, my boyfriends think I'm fabulous, oh, and did I mention I can occaisionally cook too? (oh, woops, did I just say that out loud?)

Bring it on gang! Lets do it -- life's too short. :bounce: 

Cheers!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Well since RR is off limits, how about we discuss candlewick dressing gowns. Mrs Sqews dressing gown was nicked off the clothes line in 1962. It was pink. It was found decades later when a dr. hitched the flap of fat up off a locals knees, that had descended to their ankles. But was no longer pink. The nation was in an uproar. Scandal, newspaper headlines, sermons, state of the country addresses. It was a grim time for us dear people. Grim indeed. But we fought through, as Kiwis do. Poor Mrs. S got such a shock she died. It was a lovely funeral. Lots of vegemite sammies, and the local boys played a game of rugby on their front lawn. Broke their front brick fence down, and a few neighbours window panes went west. The police closed the road because the players got a bit 'far reaching', and the game ended up 20 miles away. But they came back for the beer. The road was still closed, but what are barriers for? The first 15 were there, both sides, along with with about 60 reserves on both sides. It pays to be ready. Since the brick wall was gone, it gave much larger scope. And very interesting bounces from the rugby ball. Bricks are quite fun really. What can I say, Perhaps never nick a candlewick dressing gown, It could be a start anyway.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, all right then, back to RR. (She said, plodding wearily back to the so called subject). If RR was my daughter, and she did so well I would standing on my capacious patio and clapping for all I was worth. It's a bit like Cheers, Friends, and other laugh fest programmes, chewing gum for the mind, and we are regularly reminded that it is funny from the constant braying from the laugh machine. At least we are not subjected to that indignity on RR. She is lovely to look at, bright, and personable. 

So her mise en place is done by another. so? I would imagine it would be very hard to keep the pace on tv. I could not do it, and I suggest most of us couldn't. It is a pity that RR bashing is so much fun, and so easy to do. But consider the good she is doing in this boxed additive laden society. And for people who do not understand even the most basic principles of cookery. These berefit people who think going down to the take away for chicken and chips is high dining. She is bringing salads and veg. Showing how to present pastas, and attendant dressings. I think she should maintain a prominent segment on tv.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bot,
OMGosh, this is not my station by any means, it will be CTTV. You are the diamond! We haven't figured it out yet but something like dollywood but much classier.
NO ONE PERSON will be left out. The draw show will be three complete cooking sets stocked with everything. We will have a perpetual open call for all those who wish to give a shot at a cooking show. Actually I think we should leave it open to whatever you can do with food. Maybe some can fix VW's with a hambone or something. Unlike FN we won't be giving just any jahoo a show. 3 or 4 time a day we will let persons hava a go. Sort of like the first few American idol tryouts. We will have a panel made up with the elders of CT and whatever famous personalities who wish to join. Kind of like the gong show, when the panel has made a decision to end the tryout, they will cut all energy to the set. So basically this will be a place for CTers to spend a portion of their vacation time. There wil be weekend car shows, and things of that nature.
My only concern is that there is available acreage to expand.
pan


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

. 

Good idea, Pan. I can dress up like RR (My chest and hers are the same...I don't have boobies...) and do a sketch called: Forty Dollars a Day To Eat as Cheap as I can and be a Prick to all the Servers I Encounter by giving Sh*tty Tips. ok, sort of a long title for a regular sketch. I think it may be fun to dress in drag for Halloween this year as RR and pop into restaurants around town and give the wait staff a scare.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

"pop into restaurants around town and give the wait staff a scare."

Thats Funny! 

Tony


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

TBickle,
There you go!!!!! We'll film that!!!! Great!!!! The best compliment we can pay her is comedy like that. We'll do the whole run. Bam,the southern lady,etc


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Whoa!!! Wait just a hot second there! I don't want to "bam" any southern lady unless she's a 23 year old ATL hottie! You are more than welcome to second servings of Miss Paula, but I'll Gina in a heartbeat! She's a super cute Italia-American that looks like she can make a venti canoli dissapear! Mama mia!!! I'd like to lick tiramisu from her...sorry, got a little carried away there, but you get the idea. I'd like to see Mario, Emril, and RR in a no holds barred paint-ball death match.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh boy I was afraid of that this post is starting to get ugly. Oh well its all in fun right! So on with the show Pan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I was flipping back and forth through the channels last night and of course what was on? RR with Tasty Travels or whatever, and $40/day. She was in Italy and you know what? I did my best to ignore her and focus on the show and the food. If you took her out of the equation the shows would be pretty good. You can learn some little tips and it may even give you some vacation ideas. So I guess the shows are good, I just get really tired of watching her take a little bite and go mmmm, that's super! And give a little mini review blecchh. Just once I would like to see her gag and give us a little lesson on what not to order.....Mmm that really tastes like sh#@


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK, so we have to come up with some type of tele gadjet like dvr,pvr,etc. This one will play the show but just black out the personality. I really think we should not only black it out but put in some cartoonish character with moving lips.
What's the show? I've only caught it a couple of times I think on Travel. Middle aged man with english accent. He does a little cooking segment at the end of his journey. Last he was in Africa I believe. He was cooking some carp fillets, and a green peppercorn sauce?
Chrose carp:smoking:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Clutch Cargo!!
Ooh carp, eeyew. We used to have a beach house on the Chesapeake Bay with a lake on the other side. When it rained hard and the lake overflowed into the bay there would be carp stranded on the road. My grandmother would pick them up and try to cook them and my dad wouldn't let her. One time though she went to the store and got a carp from the grocer and baked it, my god it was awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I like the idea though of a Clutch Cargo type show. We could have show on 3-5 star restaurants and their kitchens (which actually I would love to see) but then for a host of the show we could have a cartoon of Escoffier and Careme with moving lips just for Chef Kaiser!:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chrose,
I have nothing but love for carp. Back in the 70's I was paying my way through culinary school playing 9 ball all along I-95. Summers were slow, for most of my action was with college people.
So my source of income was carp. I would head over the the hudson river inlets where the large carp would travel up to feed. I became very proficient at nailing these guys off one of the bridges with a bow. I would usually have 8-10 lined up by 9am anywhere from 10 - 50 lbs. It seemed that most of the people in the surrounding areas loved carp. I would even have daily customers that I would put some away for. Soon as I would hit around 100 bucks, I had the rest of the day off. Which usually consisted of catching the train into the city and playing timed chess in Washington square.
So I love carp


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

There's nothing ugly about Ms. Gina! Hubba, hubba! I wonder what woud happen if the porn industry had a meeting with some of the FoodTV folks? WE could have our cake and eat it too? (...laughing pretty hard at that last joke...). Although, it may be a bit dangerous to be scantily clad when cooking, especially if one is cooking bacon in a saute pan on a burner. At a break the FTV cook could say something like: "Cover up those family jewels! You'll be kneeding those when we *** right back!


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

That was..."...when we c*m right back!", just incase nobdy got it. God! I hate sensorship. It's so, so, so sensory sometimes! (What I thought the Zoolander (Ben Stiller) charcter may have said in such a situation).


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Has the moratorium been lifted yet?


----------

